# Dishwasher drain hose slightly too big...



## zepper (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey guys  I've just installed a new kitchen sink. Unfortunately, I didn't notice that the dishwasher drain "Y" connector the guy at the hardware store gave was about 1/8" too small for our hose, and the clamp doesn't seal it.

The "Y" is cemented in, and I'm not really up to replacing the hose (whose end is apparently nondetachable, despite the upper clamp).

Is there an easy fix for this? Can I wrap some extra material around the "Y" before clamping, and/or apply some kind of compound? Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 21, 2017)

Look up 2 clamps it looks like the hose will fit with out the adapter.


----------



## zepper (Mar 21, 2017)

You were right! I was so focused on the end of the hose, I didn't realize the last segment was actually an adapter that'd been added for the previous, larger "Y", attached by the two upper clamps over a brass fitting.I removed the adapter, clamped the hose directly to the new "Y", and it works great. Thanks!

In my own defense, this was more obvious in the photo than in real life. But wherever you see clamps, I guess you should suspect something's up.  :?)


----------

